

The Worlds Very First Webserver - thenextweb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/09/16/the-worlds-very-first-webserver/
They (Herb Brody) say that telling the future by looking at the past assumes that conditions remain constant. This is like driving a car by looking in the rearview mirror. But I still think it is good to look back on how things got started and where they ended up since then. The first website was put online in August 1991. Just think about how much has happened since then and try to imagine how much we can expect from the following 17 years…
======
joop
From the page: "They (Herb Brody) say that telling the future by looking at
the past assumes that conditions remain constant. This is like driving a car
by looking in the rearview mirror. But I still think it is good to look back
on how things got started and where they ended up since then. The first
website was put online in August 1991. Just think about how much has happened
since then and try to imagine how much we can expect from the next 17 years…"

Nice...

